# Leaving the US



## ddonoho (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and I are US citizens and had to clear through US customs when we flew from Houston to Jamaica. Then again we cleared customs before boarding a cruise ship in Seattle that had a stop in Canada. I can't find information about clearing out in my own boat to travel to the Bahamas (or anywhere else). I hope we still live in a free country and we can leave when we want to but that has not been our experience. I don't know why we where put through the ID formalities on commercial carriers. I've looked at US Customs sites and all they want to talk about is what hoops we must jump through when we want to reenter.
There has to be a thousand of you that know the answer to this.
Thanks.
dd


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> *ddonoho wrote*: I hope we still live in a free country and we can leave when we want to but that has not been our experience. I don't know why we where put through the ID formalities on commercial carriers. I've looked at US Customs sites and all they want to talk about is what hoops we must jump through when we want to reenter.
> There has to be a thousand of you that know the answer to this./QUOTE]
> 
> *9/11*


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha. 

9.11. 

You're hilarious. 9-11 did not cause this kind of erosion of our freedom. The erosion of our freedoms was the cause of 9.11. 

Just look at the video tape. 
Honestly, an airplane made that building fall into it's own footprint? 
What about WTC7 that fell all on its own? 
How about the pentagon? Why won't anyone give a sufficient explanation of what happened to the pentagon? The jet just shot right into the middle and disappeared?
I don't care honestly who caused 9-11, it could have been terrorists, or the US government, or any number of other agents. The point I am trying to make is that the response by our government was opportunistic and orwellian. 

It doesn't matter whether or not it was an "inside job." The important thing to realize is that our government failed to protect our rights as citizens in their reaction. 

Now tell me again that 9-11 was the antecedent, and the loss of our freedom was the consequent.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

tager said:


> Ha.
> 
> 9.11.
> 
> ...


Trains leaving the station.....


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

I dare say the reason you were put through the id hoops on commercial carriers was because you were on commercial carriers. 
If you want to leave the US for the Bahamas just leave. The Bahamas doesn't care if you cleared out of the USA. Be forewarned - other countries do not necessarily feel the same way.
The important thing to do for the Bahamas is to make sure you have all the bases covered as to what is required to get back into the US. Your life will be a lot simpler if you are aware of what's necessary beforehand.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gotta ask if you wear a tinfoil hat when you leave your house... 


tager said:


> Ha.
> 
> 9.11.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

Part of the reason for clearing customs to leave the country is to 'VERIFY' you have the proper documentation to re-enter. The one thing you don't want to do is leave then not be able to get back....


----------



## scraph (Oct 19, 2009)

The cause of the complete collapse of the World Trade Center buildings on September 11, 2001 has been analyzed, organized, and presented. For an objective analyst (not one who enters into every subject of debate with a decision made in spite of propenderence of evidence), the discussion of the collapse is thorough and sound in engineering analysis. The arguments I have read to the analysis are generally incorrect, poorly developed, or simply red herrings. For example ... one "engineer" claimed that the building couldn't have possibly fallen under the heat of jet fuel (and therefore, it must have been thermite) because ... jet fuel doesn't burn hot enough to _melt_ the metal used. Simple response, phase transformation of metals can occur well below its melting point.

I can't decide whether that story is incorrect, poorly developed, or a red herring. The implication that metal must melt in order for a structure to fail is assuredly a red herring. However, it could have been engineering ignorance (as opposed to willful deception) which led to this vein of conspiracy theory.

In short, taking the position that every terrorist act in recent history was perpetrated by no one in particular while maintaining that it is all in the government master plan leaves your grounded in only one respect ... you are solidly a nutcase.

Granted, just because it's a conspiracy theory doesn't make it untrue ... however, it still leaves you a paranoid nut.


----------



## kredit (Sep 4, 2008)

tager said:


> Ha.
> 
> 9.11.
> 
> ...


well said... but remember my fellow patriot of lifelong conditioning,america is founded,built and i run on slavery. Endentured servant would be a more pøroper term as we all know that slavery ended when that slave owning pres. fought gallantly for africans to be free...to fight for him a gain control over southern stubbornesss to "industrialize".

freedoms the carrot at the end of the stick to make you bust a nut . it exists but only in civilized society. like here in norway and some gated community in florida.

9-11, whoever dun-it, is nothing more than another bottle of conditioner in your red,white and blue shower stall.Time to take a bath ,please!


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't need a tinfoil hat. Today I had the misfortune of having to stop at Barefoot Landing Marina in North Myrtle Beach,SC. The winds were too high to open the swing bridge. My choices were to turn back against the wind and tides or take a slip for the night at $1.50 a foot. I reluctantly took a slip. One of the dock hands had an attitude "I can't let you tie up, you have to take a slip for the night or leave, I can fill the slip" after dockng A large motor yacht 50-60' pulled up behind me and said he was only staying for lunch, and got an "OK no problem" 
So as to make the best of this lost travel day I decided to walk to the Supermarket, across town. My 6 year old daughter wanted to come along and off we walked. I purchased $60 worth of groceries, put them in a back pack (except the bread) and started to walk back to the dock.
Halfway back 3 police cruisers pulled up and wanted to see ID, asked me if I was homeless and proof that my daughter was my child. After I already said I was docked at the barefoot landing and showed a reciept, and explained we were sailing the ICW north and were being delayed by the bridge closing . they then loaded me into the police car and went to the dock and demanded to see "proof" my daughter was in fact MY daughter because they "recieved a complaint" that "an older man was seen walking with a young child" then proceeded to question her mother and us for about a half hour. Finally leaving us and all along saying over and again how they were understandably just looking out for everyones best interests.
SO, I guess I should be grateful ? 
But I feel violated, and a bit embarrassed as it all took place right on the dock in front of a restaurant full of vacationers and I'm still docked here waiting for the bridge !
I think the real issue was I am an old bald fat guy who isn't wearing $100 sperry topsiders and matching polo and shorts. 
They also questioned our choice of home-schooling even after we showed them our letter of intent from the state we reside in. Even asking if my daughter had ever attended public school. To which I replied "when would she ? she just turned 6 !!!"
Police state ? not a far leap.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Before this turns into a complete tardfest, here's a voice of reason:
Nutty 9-11 Physics

Really Nutty 9-11 Physics

Dutch lays it out so that even idiots can see that they are idiots.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I started A new thread in cruising w. children,as not to hijack this one. but feel the over reachig of these public employees must be reined in.


----------



## kredit (Sep 4, 2008)

joethecobbler said:


> I don't need a tinfoil hat. Today I had the misfortune of having to stop at Barefoot Landing Marina in North Myrtle Beach,SC. The winds were too high to open the swing bridge. My choices were to turn back against the wind and tides or take a slip for the night at $1.50 a foot. I reluctantly took a slip. One of the dock hands had an attitude "I can't let you tie up, you have to take a slip for the night or leave, I can fill the slip" after dockng A large motor yacht 50-60' pulled up behind me and said he was only staying for lunch, and got an "OK no problem"
> So as to make the best of this lost travel day I decided to walk to the Supermarket, across town. My 6 year old daughter wanted to come along and off we walked. I purchased $60 worth of groceries, put them in a back pack (except the bread) and started to walk back to the dock.
> Halfway back 3 police cruisers pulled up and wanted to see ID, asked me if I was homeless and proof that my daughter was my child. After I already said I was docked at the barefoot landing and showed a reciept, and explained we were sailing the ICW north and were being delayed by the bridge closing . they then loaded me into the police car and went to the dock and demanded to see "proof" my daughter was in fact MY daughter because they "recieved a complaint" that "an older man was seen walking with a young child" then proceeded to question her mother and us for about a half hour. Finally leaving us and all along saying over and again how they were understandably just looking out for everyones best interests.
> SO, I guess I should be grateful ?
> ...


man,I grieve at the state of things in that world Im returning to next month. That short story in essence ,is the very proof of fascism gone stinky poo... your only response should be " am i free" to go after you ask them "am I being arrested ?" but then why are police stopping people without warrants and using make believe probable causes? Police state is not coming or just around the corner...


----------



## ddonoho (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks to you who actually answered my question.
dd


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually I didn't see where anybody aswered your question. If you have a U.S. flagged boat (documented or registered) and you are a U.S. citizen, then you do not have to get clearance when departing the U.S.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

remetau said:


> Actually I didn't see where anybody aswered your question. If you have a U.S. flagged boat (documented or registered) and you are a U.S. citizen, then you do not have to get clearance when departing the U.S.


You will need to clear into the Bahamas when you arrive - you'll need your boat documentation and your passports, and $150 for <35 feet; $300 for >35 feet. You do not need to clear out of the Bahamas, but you need to clear back into the US. Check out the Local Boater Option - it's free. This is a way to pre-clear back in. You go to a customs office and do a face-to-face meeting (bring boat documentation and passports) and then in the future you only need a phone call to reenter the country. If you're using Explorer chartbooks for the Bahamas all this info and phone numbers are in the first few pages of reference material.


----------



## bb74 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a bit confused here but probably because I haven't done the carribean. You have a US registered boat and US passports? If so, I don't see what the big deal is coming home unless you have a locker full of rum or other taxable products...?

Getting into a foreign country should be pretty straight forward - customs declaration, passport check, visa check for requirements on stay. Getting back same deal as needed. 

Pretty much like driving into Mexico or taking a flight to London.

My only recommendation (as I've sailed US east coast and the Med only), is save a nice pair of clothes and have a shower / shave for the day you do passport / customs check - everything will be fine.

As for coming back, aside the logbook and passport stamp, what's the need to check with customs / border control (again assuming you're not bringing quantities of taxable goods.???) People get uptight about these things but it's no big deal.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

bb74 said:


> I'm a bit confused here but probably because I haven't done the carribean.
> 
> Getting into a foreign country should be pretty straight forward - customs declaration, passport check, visa check for requirements on stay. Getting back same deal as needed.
> 
> As for coming back, aside the logbook and passport stamp, what's the need to check with customs / border control (again assuming you're not bringing quantities of taxable goods.???) People get uptight about these things but it's no big deal.


The first sentence is the operative one.

Many countries will not allow you to clear in if you cannot prove you cleared out of the previous one. USA to Bahamas to USA is an exception.

The people who get uptight about not checking with customs/immigration are the people who are wearing customs/immigration uniforms.

Some day you are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

get your stupid customs frequent flyer sticker and have fun the sticker is 25 or 36 dollars i donot remember--the return is soo much easier with it--is from customs and immigration and is obtainable on like--they donot call it stupid, however ,,LOL

also bring with you your last fuel receipt.. helps if , as in mexico they want some kind of proof as to your last stop.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

kredit said:


> 9-11, whoever dun-it, is nothing more than another bottle of conditioner in your red,white and blue shower stall.Time to take a bath ,please!


PERFECT!!!!!! American's are conditioned...thats why i have this boat...i would rather be conditioned by Mother Nature and Father Neptune...the oceans are the last place for true freedom and life


----------



## hasuehounds (Jun 27, 2008)

*entering the US*

we must jump through when we want to reenter.
There has to be a thousand of you that know the answer to this.
Thanks.
dd[/QUOTE]

when you enter the us, you must call the customs within 24hrs, Then visit imigration and have your passports stamped. If you dont report whether you have a sticker or not. There are homeland security laws that if you dont report they can impound your boat, or set a fee to pay or go to jail. dont laught we made the mistake of taking our time and almost faced a fine and jail!
Some places are easier to check in than others, you find out from other cruisers. We had our experience in Miami. while its a hassle and time consuming it is necessary for home land security to do their job,

kathleen
s/v legacy


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

Going back to the OP's question again, I believe what you experienced was U.S. Customs, plus the cruise line's own procedure. On a cruise with my family a year or so ago, the cruise line made a big production out of verifying passport & ID before getting aboard the liner... but as I noticed later, that was because for all subsequent stops, going ashore and returning in foreign ports was handled by the cruise ship ID only. In essence the cruise ship is acting as a customs agent for the country being visited.


----------

